# which hydro system



## buddog (Oct 25, 2007)

whats happen i need some opinions on two hydro systems. one is a ebb & flow open tray type & the other is on ebay it is called the aero pro 10 site aeroponic hydroponic system. is there any benefit keeping the root system in the dark as wood be with this system what ya think?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 26, 2007)

i would go for ebb & flow, ive not used hydroponics, but i have read alot about it, and the only 1 i think will do the best job is the ebb & flow. thats for flowering any way, i wouldnt like to start cuttings off in there tho. id go with a dripper for them. 

im a bit thick, so please await further response before taking my oppinion lol.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 26, 2007)

Any hydro system you use will have to have the roots in the dark.


----------



## buddog (Oct 26, 2007)

what if its an open top flood tray . like ebb& flow


----------



## Growdude (Oct 26, 2007)

buddog said:
			
		

> what if its an open top flood tray . like ebb& flow


 
Your roots are still in some kind of medium like hydoton or rock wool.
You dont want light getting on your roots as it will cause algea growth.
And I believe there is another reason as well but cant remember.

But light to the root zone is a big no-no


----------



## SensiGuy (Oct 30, 2007)

If you want my opinion save your money dont by one of those hokey grow kits!  If your a first time hydro guy then my i recommend trying deep water culture.  Its done by supplying oxygen to the plants constantly with an air stone. (picked up fo 12 dollars at any pet store) The plants are stored in plugs with rockwool and geolite.  Iv used rubber-maid storage containers to house the baskets.  The totally set up will cost you about 50 dollars or less.  If you want some more info let me know.


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 31, 2007)

or go to stealthhydro.com got a kit with 6 months nutrients for like 60 bucks
DWC of course


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 31, 2007)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> or go to stealthhydro.com got a kit with 6 months nutrients for like 60 bucks
> DWC of course




Whats DWC ??


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 31, 2007)

deep water culture


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 1, 2007)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> deep water culture




Thank You


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2007)

I vote for DWC also...inexpensive, dependable, and plants really like it.


----------



## kiefsmokin' (Nov 1, 2007)

Drop feed, or top feed systems are easy to use. Ebb and flows are tricky, and if you&#8217;re just starting out in hydroponics it&#8217;s easy to mess up. The other thing you&#8217;re talking about &#8220;aero pro&#8221; is an aeroponics system which allows the roots to receive like up to 90 percent oxygen while it sprays water/nutrients directly to the root system. Aeroponics is very tricky, so I would stick with a simple hydroponics set up. See www.hydrowholesale.com for top feed systems, or rig up one on your own.


----------



## kiefsmokin' (Nov 1, 2007)

Deep water culture systems get annoying, because the container sits on top of the reservoir so it makes it difficult to switch out water or nutrients. If your dealing with a small space than it starts to get crowded.


----------



## Weeddog (Nov 2, 2007)

plumb all your buckets together. use one for a reservoir. put a pump in the res and circulate to each bucket.  this makes it recirculating dwc and easy to maintain thru the reservoir.


----------

